# black light liquids



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello i was wondering what i could add to water to make it glow under black light? I heard that some detergents will work but not sure which works best. thanks Joe


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

drop the felt of a highlighter in a bottle of water and let it soak overnight. That stuff glows like nobody's business!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool idea.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think rit whitener make the water turn a bright blue


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

You can also use tonic water. It glows.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tide or a similar detergent works. The powdered detergent seems to mix better than the liquid. Also, you can drop a little flourescant poster paint in a bottle with water. Just shake it up at the begining of the night and it'll stay mixed until morning. You can shake it again the next night.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've used both Hilighter marker ink as well as fluorescent acrylic paints from Michael's.

For the hilighter, just shine a blacklight on the marker and use the markers that glow (not all the colors glow). When you figure out the ones that glow, open the marker up and soak the ink cartridge inside in some water for a few hours. Squeeze out ever last drop from that cartridge when you remove it.

For the paints, I diluted each color in some water. You will have to shake it as HZ said. I found it would stay fairly well mixed for a few hours.

These were my results:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just a note about using the highlighters, that is, at least the ones I've tried. There'll be no doubt that you've gotten all of the ink out because the "wick" will be as white as snow. Instead of soaking, I split the plastic cover, held the wick over a coffee cup, and slowly ran water through the wick. I was later able to dilute it and make it go further. BTW, I just stored the stuff in empty water bottles, but it may be better to store it in a darker container.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Try this....
http://www.blacklightworld.com/Tracers.htm


----------

